
Telltale hit with class-action lawsuit for breaking labor laws - rbobby
https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/2018/9/25/17901106/telltale-layoffs-lawsuit-warn-act
======
danielmarklund
Too Little Too Late, no? The company filed for bankruptcy a few days ago.

~~~
rbobby
Hard to say really. If the company is completely broke (i.e. no chance of
liquidated assets) then it's a waste. But if there is any liquidated assets to
be distributed to creditors then suing might make complete sense (depends on
where it would be placed in claim priority order). Also might make sense if
any new funding where to appear (which seems unlikely).

Corporate bankruptcy is a long drawn out affair. I'm still getting notices
from the bankruptcy proceedings of a client from more than 3 years ago.
Sometimes it's monies owed and finally paid to the estate (presumable accounts
receivables finally collected); sometimes it's money being returned to the
estate (payables that probably ought not to have been paid); sometimes it's
money being paid to the trustees; and sometimes it's even money being paid to
creditors.

